# Killing me softly - Solo guitar arrangement



## Michael_guitar (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi folks,

Here's a video of me, playing this wonderful tune called "Killing me softly...".
I wrote this arrangement originally for my students some time ago. Sheet music and tabs as well as an mp3 are available in the youtube infobox. 
Hope you like it!

Killing me softly - Solo guitar arrangement 

Best,
Michael


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 27, 2011)

this turned out great! good job!


----------

